# This one is for Mr Derek Oliver....



## skiprat (Aug 2, 2014)

.....if he wants it, of course.:wink:

I'm sure I'm not the only one that has been well entertained by Derek's innovative methods at getting members to join in to his contests. :laugh:

I was so impressed that I actually made this slimline for his Slimline Contest.
But I stopped entering contests a while back....so Derek, I offer this one to you for your great work so far. If you want it, just send me your address.


It is made from two pieces of stainless steel. 
It uses the tubes, mech and refill from the slimline kit. That's it.
The top end has an angled concave closed end. 
The holes for the tubes were drilled on my metal lathe and all the shaping was done with a couple if files and tons of emery wet'n'dry....and elbow grease:biggrin:

If anyone is looking for inspiration for making a cool unique slim, then just search for Jay Pickens. IIRC, one of his pens was on the front page on the day I joined. :biggrin:


----------



## ottotroll (Aug 2, 2014)

WOW!
If he doesn't want it, I would gladly give it a home!
Awesome job!


----------



## mark james (Aug 2, 2014)

That is simply beautiful!  Sleek and elegant.


----------



## Curly (Aug 2, 2014)

You are a master! Incredible!


----------



## plantman (Aug 2, 2014)

:airplane:  That's not only thinking out of the box, that's hitting it out of the park !!!!!!! That pens looks like it could fly just sitting still. Excellent craftsmanship and vision.   Jim  S


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 2, 2014)

When you learn how to make a pen, it will be something. 

I can't think of a more deserving person to receive it.  

nice polish work


----------



## mredburn (Aug 2, 2014)

Skippy send it to Derek Oliver 
Care of
Mike Redburn
8275 Caloosa rd
Fort Myers FL 33967 
and I will make sure he gets it.
:biggrin:

Or at least he will get whats coming to him!


----------



## Toni (Aug 2, 2014)

NOw that is one aawesome pen!!!!! Way to go Rat!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Aug 2, 2014)

Incredible!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Aug 2, 2014)

Wow that is just incredible. Truly awesome.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Aug 2, 2014)

Cool looking pen! Congrats!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 2, 2014)

Fabulous pen and a great gesture on your part.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 2, 2014)

You're sending THAT pen to that LOUD MOUTH???? Who has nothing better to do than sit around on a computer, shooting off about some slimline contest! 
 
You know? Some of us have actual work to do. :biggrin:  Smooth pen Steven!:wink:


----------



## Hubert H (Aug 2, 2014)

WOW!!! That is one high flying pen.  NICE+++++


----------



## Krash (Aug 3, 2014)

Wow .... stunning. Otta my league for sure!


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 3, 2014)

Skip, that is beautiful! Jay would be proud. Well done!

Mike


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 3, 2014)

Show-off...........


----------



## Ambidex (Aug 3, 2014)

One of the classiest pens I've seen


----------



## skiprat (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments......always appreciated:wink::biggrin:

Although this pen is very basic, it did give me a small problem...

Because the 'nib' and the lower blank are the same piece and I wanted a long tapered point, I had to step drill for the refill. 
The tip of the refill hole and the brass tube hole were both easy but as you can see from my first attempt, I had a blow out when I tried to drill the size for the refill thicker part, with a bit that was long enough but too big. 
The solution, ( which I've done before  so should have known better)was to make a drill bit extension for the correct sized bit. 
Took me about 3 minutes to make the extension but about an hour to remake the nib. 
Why is there never enough time to do a job properly, but always enough time to do it again????:redface:


----------



## Dale Lynch (Aug 3, 2014)

Sure is a  beautifull pen Skip.


----------



## Curly (Aug 3, 2014)

It isn't obvious from the picture but how is the bit held by the extension? Grub screw, Loctite, glue, or? 
Thanks


----------



## skiprat (Aug 3, 2014)

Pete, I did put some CA in the hole but then I couldn't get the shank of the drill in and had to the drill the CA out again. 
I then had to gently press the bit in ( I used my drillpress ) Seems solid enough to drill out the existing hole from 2mm to 3.2mm.  I've used Loctite ( blue ) on slightly bigger sizes before. 
Cheers


----------



## Band Saw Box (Aug 4, 2014)

A true Masterpiece


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 4, 2014)

skiprat said:


> .....if he wants it, of course.:wink:
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the only one that has been well entertained by Derek's innovative methods at getting members to join in to his contests. :laugh:
> 
> ...


Well if you asked real nice, I'd let you make one of those for my collection....


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 4, 2014)

WOW! Steven, I am truly honored. You've accomplished what mredburn and dalecamino have been trying to do for weeks now. You've left me completely speechless. Thank you.


----------



## BJohn (Aug 4, 2014)

There ais nothing else for me to say that has not been said "JUST DITTO' Absolutely fantastic job.

i wish you lived close by. Would love to get a lesson or two.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 4, 2014)

WOW something extra good really came of this.  Congratulations Derek You deserve it.


----------



## Marko50 (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm just relieved you decided not to enter competition's anymore! ….because I would never stand a chance 

Absolutely beautiful pen, Steven!


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 4, 2014)

mredburn said:


> Skippy send it to Derek Oliver
> Care of
> Mike Redburn
> 8275 Caloosa rd
> ...


 
I got something I like to send to that address!


----------



## skiprat (Aug 4, 2014)

D.Oliver said:


> WOW! . You've left me completely speechless..





mredburn said:


> WOW something extra good really came of this.  .



LOL, gee Mike, that's a bit harsh.......

Derek, you are most welcome. ....


----------



## mredburn (Aug 4, 2014)

:biggrin:No, no its not. Its just right!:laugh:  Notice I have not once referenced an Entry Stealing Varmint in this thread.  Although I may have to in the future!


----------



## StuartCovey (Aug 5, 2014)

That is an awesome pen!  I absolutely love it!


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks cool Steven! Derek will never have to look over his shoulder while signing a check ever again :knife:


----------



## OZturner (Aug 6, 2014)

Absolutely, Out of This World, Steven.
What a Beautiful Flowing Design, It is the most Glorious Shape I have seen since the "E" Type Jaguar Coupe was Created.
Outstanding Design and Engineering Skill, with more than a pound or two of Elbow Grease.
Thank you for showing this to us, and for raising the Bar, Beyond our Wildest Dreams.
I am in Complete and Total Awe.
Brian.


----------

